# What's Your 20?



## BandCollector (Nov 27, 2021)

This has been brought up before without any positive results, but I thought I would try again.

Several years ago 

 Bearcarver
 and I were frustrated by the fact that most members here on  SMF do not include their geographic location when joining as new members. For that matter many long-time members also do not have their location included in their profile.

At that time this created a discussion from "It's none of anybody's business where I live,"  to government surveillance trying to "Big Brother" us,  or scammers trying to steal our identity . . . Yikes!

I think it would be nice to have at least a general location for a member when reading their threads or communicating with them.  I chose to be a bit more specific in my profile, but "Pittsburgh Area" or "Western Pennsylvania" would have sufficed to give a flavor of my location.

Mine is:

*BandCollector*
_*OTBS Member*_ _*★ Lifetime Premier ★*_ 

Master of the Pit · 73 · From Mt. Lebanon, PA   (South Hills of Pittsburgh) 
Joined                                Feb 4, 2009 

Just saying,

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2021)

I remember that, John!!
We don't want to tell people to make it easy for them to be found, but it would be nice to know what part of what state are they from. Then we could derive from that the approximate Altitude, and what the usual weather is.
Personally I like to know the age of someone asking the question, but it's not as important, for those Ladies who don't want to tell us their age.
This is not a Demand---Just asking.
Note: My location & Age are under My Avatar.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2021)

I do try to limit what personal info I put on the web but I live in ridgetop Tennessee and I'm 40


----------



## adam15 (Nov 27, 2021)

Had my location correctly as Wilmington NC but I live about a whopping 12’ above sea level and updated my birthday to just turned 36 on Nov 22.  I agree knowing approximate location and elevation can absolutely be helpful!  My profile has been updated accordingly


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

My location is on my avatar. I ain't skeered.
I think at least what state or province you're in isn't too much to ask.
I'm 68 BTW....


----------



## sandyut (Nov 27, 2021)

Salt Lake City area in Utah here.  kinda like my handle.

If anyone is concerned about their personal info like address, phone etc.  You have to get on to white pages.com (pretty sure that was the site) and have your self and people you care about removed/opt out.  its a process but its worth it.  I had an employee send me a screen shot of my info on that site.  it 100% accurately gave my home address/address history, phone etc.  She just googled names and it was all there.  its horrifying!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2021)

adam15 said:


> Had my location correctly as Wilmington NC but I live about a whopping 12’ above sea level and updated my birthday to just turned 36 on Nov 22.  I agree knowing approximate location and elevation can absolutely be helpful!  My profile has been updated accordingly



The age should automatically change, if your Birthday is in your Profile.
I can't believe how young a lot of you Rascals are!!!

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Nov 27, 2021)

RI here.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 27, 2021)

lol…Bear said, Rascals…..I remember that show!


----------



## Ringer (Nov 27, 2021)

Fixed mine in my profile. Chickamauga, GA.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Nov 27, 2021)

Buffalo Wyoming


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2021)

General location ? Heck I have the house number of some of these guys . Lol . 
Besides sausage making knowledge ,  my spelling and geography has improved since I joined here !
I like to mouse over the avatar and know where people are from . Then if you mouse over the area or town , you can read some history on that location . 
I understand if someone is cautious about it , but it's nice to know .


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 27, 2021)

It's in my profile, Hamden, CT, home of the Sleeping Giant ;)  Btw, didn't location previously appear right under our names without having to click on one's profile?


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a google free name and really like it that way....  identity theft is a real thing and birthdays and addresses can make it much easier.... just me but general is much better...

On the big bro side, he knows where you are done to a few feet if you have a phone..... if you want to be freaked out start talking about a tool you need or a candy you crave in the room with a smart TV and your phone next to you..... the result will freak you out....it only takes a few hours before the adds start showing up in your browser.......

I am in Idaho at about 4500 ft.... I’m old enough to to have watched the Rascals, but young enough to have many year of work before me......


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2021)

I remember that conversation.
It sure helps if you give advice if you know where the location is.
I mean you would not give the same advice to someone in Florida or Texas that you would give to someone in Minnesota. Especially in the winter.
Al


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2021)

General location sure does help it's hard to give advice sometimes as others have said. I don't know why age would matter it's not like I'm going to give someone 20 any different answer than I would someone 40 or 60 so not sure why age is important


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> I have a google free name and really like it that way....  identity theft is a real thing and birthdays and addresses can make it much easier.... just me but general is much better...
> 
> On the big bro side, he knows where you are done to a few feet if you have a phone..... if you want to be freaked out start talking about a tool you need or a candy you crave in the room with a smart TV and your phone next to you..... the result will freak you out....it only takes a few hours before the adds start showing up in your browser.......
> 
> I am in Idaho at about 4500 ft.... I’m old enough to to have watched the Rascals, but young enough to have many year of work before me......


A lot of folks don't realize that with a cell phone someone somewhere knows exactly where you are, especially if you have bluetooth enabled.
One of my wife's daughters got her an "Alexa" for her birthday a couple of years ago and we never took it out of the box.
We think we have the microphone disabled on our TV but who really knows?
Heck, I'm so paranoid I have a piece of electrical tape over the camera/mike on my laptop. No joke.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> A lot of folks don't realize that with a cell phone someone somewhere knows exactly where you are, especially if you have bluetooth enabled.
> One of my wife's daughters got her an "Alexa" for her birthday a couple of years ago and we never took it out of the box.
> We think we have the microphone disabled on our TV but who really knows?
> Heck, I'm so paranoid I have a piece of electrical tape over the camera/mike on my laptop. No joke.



Allot of people feel the same. I take the usual precautions. But my location is on my profile. I'm just not that concerned with that. Newark NY. Home of stupid high taxes and beautiful country.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Allot of people feel the same. I take the usual precautions. But my location is on my profile. I'm just not that concerned with that. Newark NY. Home of stupid high taxes and beautiful country.


Yeah, I don't worry about it here.
In all my travels working, I've only been to New York once (not the city). We came across Canada from Ann Arbor, MI through Buffalo to a car show in Watkins Glen.
It is a big, beautiful state and it's a shame that more folks don't realize that it's more than NYC.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Yeah, I don't worry about it here.
> In all my travels working, I've only been to New York once (not the city). We came across Canada from Ann Arbor, MI through Buffalo to a car show in Watkins Glen.
> It is a big, beautiful state and it's a shame that more folks don't realize that it's more than NYC.



Very true. And Watkins Glen is amazing. I've gone to the Zippo antique races. Great times!  Did you check out the park there? Buffalo is nice in some areas. But, from there. It is only a short drive to Niagara Falls.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Very true. And Watkins Glen is amazing. I've gone to the Zippo antique races. Great times!  Did you check out the park there? Buffalo is nice in some areas. But, from there. It is only a short drive to Niagara Falls.


Sadly, when we were on a job we didn't get much time to explore and usually only had a semi tractor to drive.
I was just impressed with the hills and landscape.
Fun fact. If you take a 48ft trailer under the track at Watkins Glen to get to the inside you will get a 15' gash in the trailer top.....


----------



## ofelles (Nov 27, 2021)

It's in my profile.  Brentwood, California.  That's not la la land  but on the delta, about 50 miles east and a little north of San Francisco.  I'm at about 20' elevation


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 27, 2021)

My info is in my profile. 42 Farmington MN. About 20 miles south of both Minneapolis and St Paul. Very nice area... In the summer.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> General location ? Heck I have the house number of some of these guys . Lol .
> Besides sausage making knowledge ,  my spelling and geography has improved since I joined here !
> I like to mouse over the avatar and know where people are from . Then if you mouse over the area or town , you can read some history on that location .
> I understand if someone is cautious about it , but it's nice to know .


Lol right? I know at least a dozen of you that have my home address! 59 year old guy from Willard OH here.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2021)

Louisiana.....just south of Baton Rouge.....10' elevation...foggy winters and blazing hot humid summers


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 27, 2021)

SW Colorado, but really closer to Central western Colorado. 6400’ here at the house and maybe 100,000 people living within a 60 mile radius.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2021)

Heck I should check my info,  have no idea what it says. Northwest Iowa  and 49. If 3 cars drive past on a Sunday it's a busy day! Elevation... well I'd have to Google that.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 27, 2021)

29 and holding here guys.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 27, 2021)

I would share my location but…it will be in violation of the Witness Protection Program.


----------



## DougE (Nov 27, 2021)

My profile says Richmond, Ky, but I actually live in an unincorporated community out in the county about 7 miles from Richmond.  I'd expect the cattle outnumber the people, population wise in our community, but we like it that way.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 27, 2021)

E Tn , just turned 60


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2021)

15 year old girl from Southern Cali. My favorite drink is a Kale milkshake. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 27, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> 15 year old girl from Southern Cali. My favorite drink is a Kale milkshake.
> 
> Chris


I spit my beer reading that. Too funny Chris.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 27, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> 15 year old girl from Southern Cali. My favorite drink is a Kale milkshake.
> 
> Chris


And how many people actually think he is serious???


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> And how many people actually think he is serious???


I have no reason to doubt "her"


----------



## DougE (Nov 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I have no reason to doubt "her"


Hell, in this day and age of anything goes, it's prolly best not best to question lol


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2021)

Avatar reveals me, SSN and bank account will be kept private for now.


----------



## tanglefoot (Nov 27, 2021)

SE MINNESOTA. JUST CELEBRATED THE 40TH ANNIVERSARY OF MY 20TH BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Avatar reveals me, SSN and bank account will be kept private for now.


Can I get your mother's maiden name?


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 27, 2021)

Almost afraid to answer now 
61 yr old red blooded, red neck, American male  and live  in the suburbs of Statesboro, Ga. Down on the right past the peanut plant and before the cotton field.....


----------



## DougE (Nov 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Can I get your mother's maiden name?


And dental records. We need dental records ......


----------



## ofelles (Nov 27, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> 15 year old girl from Southern Cali. My favorite drink is a Kale milkshake.
> 
> Chris


I think I'm in love


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> The age should automatically change, if your Birthday is in your Profile.
> I can't believe how young a lot of you Rascals are!!!
> 
> Bear



Or how old some of you are.   

Warren


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> The age should automatically change, if your Birthday is in your Profile.
> I can't believe how young a lot of you Rascals are!!!
> 
> Bear


Us young rascals are just here to soak up the knowledge of our... Um more seasoned (pun totally intended) friends here.


----------



## tanglefoot (Nov 27, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Us young rascals are just here to soak up the knowledge of our... Um more seasoned (pun totally intended) friends here.


Always good to hear some experience from folks beyond "the stall"


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 27, 2021)

59 years old currently in the San Antonio Texas area.  Started with a Cook'n Cajun smoker at 13 years old as smokers go, and I still have & use the original Portable Kitchens cast aluminum grill my mother bought in the mid-70's.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 27, 2021)

Sorry missed the original thread.

I've included a generic MW Minnesota location since day 1 , but watch for update in the near future. 
The missing age is to keep you guessing, but I just turned 63 years old or young depending on my day.
Lately been old and cranky reading many of the petty threads posted.

Funny, I've seen in many threads someone ask a person's location and it was already in their profile.



civilsmoker said:


> ...
> On the big bro side, he knows where you are done to a few feet if you have a phone..... if you want to be freaked out start talking about a tool you need or a candy you crave in the room with a smart TV and your phone next to you..... the result will freak you out....it only takes a few hours before the adds start showing up in your browser.......
> ...


I haven't even logged my phone to the fruity company and the da#$ thing knows where I live and work without me adding that information.  
I have the voice control feature turned off, but have witnessed it many times from morning coffee club that it cues on conversation.  It does appear to ignore our "correct" political conversations.  Must be storing data against us~~?


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2021)

My info is in my Avatar. 60 year old from Dacula Ga.  About 35 miles north of Atlanta.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 28, 2021)

See,  its not that hard or mysterious!

Great to know some of you a bit better. 

But some of you still need to update your profiles. . .LOL!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> General location sure does help it's hard to give advice sometimes as others have said. I don't know why age would matter it's not like I'm going to give someone 20 any different answer than I would someone 40 or 60 so not sure why age is important



Age isn't important---It's just nice to know if I'm talking to another Old Guy, or somebody younger than my Son.
But then again, if I tell a Youngster to fold a vacuum bag like a "Pants Cuff" before adding the Meat, I had better explain what a "Pants Cuff" is first.

Bear


----------



## Wurstmeister (Nov 28, 2021)

Not a problem with age or address.  I can see being skittish when first joining until you get the feel for the Forum.  But within a few messages, you get the community feeling and it's extremely comfortable.  Anyway, with all the "data breeches" with the Fed/State and industry, we are the only folks who don't know where our members are from?! LOL!!
You can find me in Aiken, SC, ~ 60 miles from Columbia or 15 miles from the SC/GA Savanah River border at a whopping 387' MSL!  Turned 67 this year. 
John


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2021)

Lago Vista TX. We are in the Hill Country just northwest of Austin on the north shore of Lake Travis (not lake front but close). I'm going to be celebrating the 30th anniversary of my 29th birthday in a couple months, but age is noted in my profile. Originally from Blue Ridge mountain country in VA. Been in TX for 25 years and have no desire to leave, although it does get REALLY hot in the Summer.



gmc2003 said:


> 15 year old girl from Southern Cali. My favorite drink is a Kale milkshake.



Wow!! Are you the girl I was in the private chat room with last night?   

Robert


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 28, 2021)

Not today Mr. ATF man!!!

Just kidding.  Early 40's, Lebanon County, PA


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 28, 2021)

Harlem


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I spit my beer reading that. Too funny Chris.



Thanks Edge, I hope it wasn't an expensive beer.



bigfurmn said:


> And how many people actually think he is serious???



Wait, Are you doubting my post Furmn? When have I tried to pull the wool over someone eyes. . Well maybe once with the Who Dung Diet.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

ofelles said:


> I think I'm in love



Hey 

 bigfurmn
 I think we got one!!!LOL



tx smoker said:


> Wow!! Are you the girl I was in the private chat room with last night?
> 
> Robert


Na that wasn't me that was my youngest sister. Folks say she's pretty mature for her age.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> This has been brought up before without any positive results, but I thought I would try again.
> 
> Several years ago
> 
> ...



John, the way I see it is. 69 people voted incorrectly in the recent throwdown, and you expect me to trust them with my real location and identity?

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 28, 2021)

Your on fire tonight Chris 

 gmc2003
 .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Your on fire tonight Chris
> 
> gmc2003
> .



Not bad for a 15 year old.

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 28, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Not bad for a 15 year old Girl.
> 
> Chris


There, I fixed it for you buddy.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 28, 2021)

Lmao


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2021)

Ya know... 15 will get ya 20

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

I smell a sting operation. 








Chris


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 28, 2021)

And this is why i love this site. Good advice, good people and GREAT food porn. Oops that might be inapprorpriate for the 15yo.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 28, 2021)

Dumb question….how do I update my profile? I’ve moved twice since joining. I go to the gear for my profile, look at profile and can see my original info, but the only edit button I see is for avatar? I only use iPhone, my work computer won’t let me log in here and I don’t have a computer at home. 

I’m 47, living in Alexandria Virginia, looking at a move to Iowa in a little over a year.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 28, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Dumb question….how do I update my profile? I’ve moved twice since joining. I go to the gear for my profile, look at profile and can see my original info, but the only edit button I see is for avatar? I only use iPhone, my work computer won’t let me log in here and I don’t have a computer at home.
> 
> I’m 47, living in Alexandria Virginia, looking at a move to Iowa in a little over a year.


Virginia to Iowa... You poor SOB. . Sorry Minnesota here. That might be a shock this time of year.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 28, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Virginia to Iowa... You poor SOB. . Sorry Minnesota here. That might be a shock this time of year.


Oh man, you don’t know the half of it brother! We moved here from San Diego,  where all three of my kids were born, this July. They barely wore shoes until a month ago! But, cold is good for resilience, money goes further in Iowa, and extended family roots are important. My biggest concern is we  just came from a visit to Iowa and my home town seemed full of Minneapolis transplants!


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 28, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Oh man, you don’t know the half of it brother! We moved here from San Diego,  where all three of my kids were born, this July. They barely wore shoes until a month ago! But, cold is good for resilience, money goes further in Iowa, and extended family roots are important. My biggest concern is we  just came from a visit to Iowa and my home town seemed full of Minneapolis transplants!


As long as they aren't from Minneapolis or St Paul you should be safe. A lot of rural MN people are fleeing the governor here for WI and IA. Getting as bad as California if your close to a bigger city here.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 28, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> As long as they aren't from Minneapolis or St Paul you should be safe. A lot of rural MN people are fleeing the governor here for WI and IA. Getting as bad as California if your close to a bigger city here.


Ha, yes, I was going to call them refugees, that was the joke at the bar.  We had a small reunion with a few friends and two had moved back after 25 years, then met a few others who’d  lived in Minneapolis for years as well,, but recently moved to Iowa.


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm here in Wichita, Kansas.  And I'm 51, or so they say.  Depends on how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 29, 2021)

Southaven, MS here. 54 yo. 
And wasnt there a band named The Rascals?
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes they were The Young Rascals, then The Rascals.  60's to the 70's.  Had a lot of top ten hits.
Groovin', It's a Beautiful Morning, A Ray of Hope, etc.  They were almost as big as the Beatles back in the day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Yes they were The Young Rascals, then The Rascals.  60's to the 70's.  Had a lot of top ten hits.
> Groovin', It's a Beautiful Morning, A Ray of Hope, etc.  They were almost as big as the Beatles back in the day.




As I remember it, Alfalfa & Darla were the only Good Singers in the "Gang".

Bear


----------



## JJS (Nov 29, 2021)

I had to check my profile, age and location are there, don’t remember doing it lol.
39 Years old, Hersey MI (about an hour north of Grand Rapids). We are in the low to mid 300’s for population, have snow on the ground and currently 32 degrees.


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 29, 2021)

Wasn't it the 'Lil Rascals'? Loved them when I was a kid. 
Updated my profile. I always thought location and age were there but nope.
Anyway, almost 62 and loving life in the KC burbs.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> As I remember it, Alfalfa & Darla were the only Good Singers in the "Gang".
> 
> Bear


I'll agree Alfalfa was a good singer, maybe Buckwheat too.  But not as good as Felix Cavaliere or Eddie Brigatti.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 29, 2021)

And in our next segment on "How To Catch A Predator".....


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 29, 2021)

912smoker said:


> And in our next segment on "How To Catch A Predator".....


What are you talking about?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> As I remember it, Alfalfa & Darla were the only Good Singers in the "Gang".
> 
> Bear



I'mma betting Froggy could belt out a tune.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'mma betting Froggy could belt out a tune.
> 
> Chris




As long as he doesn't hang around with Baretta!!
Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 29, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> What are you talking about?


Chris 

 gmc2003
  LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2021)

I wonder how many episodes of the Little Rascals or Our Gang would make it to the airwaves today before being canceled?


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 2, 2021)

I didn't put my location in but there is a good clue in there which could give a lot of people a pretty good idea of the area I'm in.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 6, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Dumb question….how do I update my profile? I’ve moved twice since joining. I go to the gear for my profile, look at profile and can see my original info, but the only edit button I see is for avatar? I only use iPhone, my work computer won’t let me log in here and I don’t have a computer at home.
> 
> I’m 47, living in Alexandria Virginia, looking at a move to Iowa in a little over a year.



Not sure if you ever figured this out but you can edit your information at https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/ on the iPhone, click on the "your account" link at the top to edit your signature, alerts, etc.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you Jeff, no, I hadn’t figured it out yet!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 7, 2021)

I have always used my county, state for my location in SMF.
That seems generalized enough for location and loose enough to be less than specific.


----------



## Torch&Tone (Dec 7, 2021)

I wouldn't mind finding other users nearby, to help keep an eye out for good sources of meat (discounts in Dubuque and deals in Dublin do diddly for me), or even bulk-ordering wood, but I understand anyone's reluctance to share. The community is great but the site, including posts/profiles, *is* public, and just because you don't have reason to withhold whatever details doesn't mean they don't.


bbqbrett said:


> I didn't put my location in but there is a good clue in there which could give a lot of people a pretty good idea of the area I'm in.


Blue turf = Boise State? I recall them getting a trademark on not just a blue playing field, but _any non-green_ turf field, and that high schools or colleges wanting to use something other than green have to (or at least are supposed to) approach them for licensing permission. Seems... excessive. Of course, I don't think it's been challenged yet but doing so would only please the lawyers.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 7, 2021)

Blue turf = Boise State? I recall them getting a trademark on not just a blue playing field, but _any non-green_ turf field, and that high schools or colleges wanting to use something other than green have to (or at least are supposed to) approach them for licensing permission. Seems... excessive. Of course, I don't think it's been challenged yet but doing so would only please the lawyers.
[/QUOTE]
I think it only applies to blue turf but not positive.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 21, 2022)

Im born and raised in the Buckeye State!  Football, walleye and whitetails!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2022)

Northeast Ohio here.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 22, 2022)

I put my location in when I joined up in 2014 and updated it when we moved in 2019. I'd say right now I'm pretty darned happy to be where I am! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 22, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I put my location in when I joined up in 2014 and updated it when we moved in 2019. I'd say right now I'm pretty darned happy to be where I am! RAY


I wanna go to Ray's house!

Ryan


----------

